# Kindle 3 Keyboard - lettering on keys wearing off already



## kevinpars (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the graphite colored Kindle 3. I made the jump from the original Kindle, so it was a big leap in speed and screen contrast. I am very happy with it (will be happier once the software bugs that cause the freezes are killed off), but I do have issues with the keyboard. Whatever color the keys are (gold, tan, off-white) they are already wearing off from use. The "I" key is almost completely gone as is the return key. This may be from playing too much Shuffled Row, but it is a concern since the device is only been in my hands about 10 days.

Anyone else see this same thing? I went ahead and deleted the two games to end that addiction, but I wonder about the long term use of the keyboard. Not sure if there is a decal solution for this or not. Not a huge deal or a deal breaker, but a concern that i wondered if anyone else had noticed. It is something that I would not have noticed except for the fact that since I came from the K1, I had never had the chance to play the 2 experimental word games so they got some heavy use - as did the keyboard.


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

I noticed this after a few days of using my new Kindle. But then I realised it wasn't the letters that were rubbing off, it was just dirt from my fingers. Use a damp cloth and wipe and the letters should appear again, or just wet your finger and rub the buttons.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The arrows on my directional pad are coming off. I'm actually quite happy about that, but I probably wouldn't be happy if the lettering came off any of the other keys.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The only parts of my K3 that've had a lot of traffic are the 5-way / Home /Back / Menu area and the right hand page turn buttons and I have to say that so far there is no sign of wear on there at all.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

yes, the arrows on my 5 way are wearing off, didn't notice it till you mentioned it.  My letters are fine at the moment but I don't type much, but I would expect them to wear off too now the 5 way is going.........bit annoying its wearing off so quickly, only had it 5 days.   Will be careful now and not press on the lettered part of the buttons now, but off to the side a bit.  Will be terrible if the letters wear off too


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

A drop of clear nail polish would prevent this.  I do this to all of our remotes when they're new so they stay functioning - at least until we lose them.    Just a titch because you don't want it to fall in the cracks.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> The arrows on my directional pad are coming off. I'm actually quite happy about that, but I probably wouldn't be happy if the lettering came off any of the other keys.


I looked at mine after reading this and the up and down arrows are starting to come off.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats not good at all. I had the k1 for 2 years and no sign of wear on the lettering at all. 
Keyboard would be useless if I can't see the letters anymore. Now I wonder if its because the buttons on the keyboard are now made of some rubbery stuff and the paint won't stick on that as well as solid hard plastic.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

The back has the rubbery stuff not the front, but the plastic is different from previous models.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The buttons also have the rubbery stuff, which I was referring to.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

I did not think they were rubbery. They don't feel that way on mine, most definitely now when comparing it to the back side which is a mute point.  Sorry.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

Well geez. Another thing to worry about.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I am not sure if my term rubbery is fitting, fuzzy maybe? I noticed they grab some of the fluff that floats around the house  . 

I guess if it does cause issues down the line, someone can come out with a skin that has the letters printed on the little cutouts. Or just selling the sheet with the round stickers.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

How does the word "textured" work for you? It isn't the super smoothe plastic but does have some extra sensation to the touch. Whatever the case, my up and down keys are starting to come off, so a skin seems like a good idea. I wanted a Oberon cover, but I doubt the skin could be used with that. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my K3 the first day any of the arrived and have been using it ever since and my buttons don't seem rubbery or textured much and the letters look fine, so far.

I do see more potential for wearing off than I see on my white DX.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

toj said:


> How does the word "textured" work for you? It isn't the super smoothe plastic but does have some extra sensation to the touch. Whatever the case, my up and down keys are starting to come off, so a skin seems like a good idea. I wanted a Oberon cover, but I doubt the skin could be used with that. Decisions decisions.


You can use a skin with an Oberon. The skin is much like a sticker (removable).


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Does this seem like it would be a problem on the white version as well, or only with the graphite Kindles?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Mine isn't doing this ... yet. Now I'm stressing.



KindleMom said:


> A drop of clear nail polish would prevent this. I do this to all of our remotes when they're new so they stay functioning - at least until we lose them.  Just a titch because you don't want it to fall in the cracks.


I might try the clear nail polish solution. I'm pretty uncoordinated, though, so that might be asking for trouble. KindleMom, when you do it, how long do you set it to dry? Is it noticeable? Do you just apply it with the nail polish brush? Is there a significant bump from the nailpolish?


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

The letter + arrows on my Kindle 3 are not wearing off (yet). I did some *digging*  at the arrows and they stayed put, interesting... If you look at the logo at the top of the Kindle 3 you can tell it is painted on and raised, it should be fine, no wear expected there. The letters + arrows on the keypad do not look raised or painted on, I would have thought they where molded in the plastic. The lines of the arrows, especially at the 5 way pad are very thin, they could get dirty very easy and disappear. Since I use my thumb fingernail on the 5 way pad, mine should wear off soon if they are going to. 

Chuck

Edit: I would *not* use nail polish, it could affect or even melt  the plastic.


----------



## kevinpars (Nov 14, 2008)

I went ahead and sent basically a version of this email to Amazon and got an email back asking me to call them about a replacement.  But I am wondering if that is overkill?  Not sure I want to start over again.  Also wondering if the White K3 would have the same issue.  

The problem with the nail polish is that it would be the end of the warranty if something else were to happen.

Not sure what i am going to do at this point....


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

did you try some rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip to see if it's a dirt overlay and not worn off letters?

Don't soak the Q-tip -- just moisten and use it to clean the keyboard.  I use lens wipes for my glasses to clean keyboards too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Karma Kindle said:


> did you try some rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip to see if it's a dirt overlay and not worn off letters?
> 
> Don't soak the Q-tip -- just moisten and use it to clean the keyboard. I use lens wipes for my glasses to clean keyboards too.


Mine is definitely not dirt. I think it's because I use my nail to push the up and down arrow on the directional pad. No problem with any of the other buttons or page turn keys, just the directional pad, and like I said, that doesn't bug me at all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kevinpars said:


> I went ahead and sent basically a version of this email to Amazon and got an email back asking me to call them about a replacement. But I am wondering if that is overkill? Not sure I want to start over again. Also wondering if the White K3 would have the same issue.
> 
> The problem with the nail polish is that it would be the end of the warranty if something else were to happen.
> 
> Not sure what i am going to do at this point....


I have the white K3 and have not noticed any problems with the numbers or any other keys. Just ordered the graphite K3 for my daughter. I'll have to tell her to watch for this.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Karma Kindle said:


> did you try some rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip to see if it's a dirt overlay and not worn off letters?
> 
> Don't soak the Q-tip -- just moisten and use it to clean the keyboard. I use lens wipes for my glasses to clean keyboards too.


Oo-o-h. Generally, alcohol or anything with alcohol in it is not considered a good idea for cleaning plastic. There are non-alcohol based cleaners like Monster Screen Cleaner that would be much safer.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

OK, folks, I want this resolved within the next week so I know whether or not to cancel my order and wait for them to change the manufacturing process or whatever.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the K3 graphite. The page buttons are fine, as are the keys for the keyboard. The d-pad though, now that I look, is fading. Down is almost gone, and right is not far behind. I think it is because I use the edge of my fingernail to push those, and that is scraping off the paint. I tried the damp cloth, and that didn't help.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I think they would have been better off not to have put the arrows on the 5-way at all.  They are not needed and they are so small.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just emailed Amazon CS about this, linking to this thread. If they reply with anything useful, I'll add it here.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

NogDog said:


> OK, folks, I want this resolved within the next week so I know whether or not to cancel my order and wait for them to change the manufacturing process or whatever.


Thinking about this in reverse terms, would I think of sending back my Kindle 3 or even think about going without one for this issue .... My answer would be noooooooooo hehe


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

After close inspection my right and down arrows show a tiny bit of wear. However, I probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't read this thread. I'm going to keep an eye on it the next few days to see if it gets worse.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

CAR said:


> Thinking about this in reverse terms, would I think of sending back my Kindle 3 or even think about going without one for this issue .... My answer would be noooooooooo hehe


Luckily you generally do not have to go without one. CS will send the replacement via one-day shipping, and you have 30 days to send back the defective unit.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Since only the graphite folks have seen this, I wonder if anyone who has a DXG, which has been out a lot longer than the K3, is seeing the same problem?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

MINImum said:


> Since only the graphite folks have seen this, I wonder if anyone who has a DXG, which has been out a lot longer than the K3, is seeing the same problem?


Well, the keys on the DXG are completely different and it still uses the directional stick that the K2 uses so there would be no arrow issue.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I just examined mine.  I got mine in the first wave - I think it arrived on Friday, 27th.  I read a good bit and have read about 6 350-page books.  I don't use the keyboard all that much, but the 5-way and the page buttons are used heavily and I usually use my nail, as well.  So far no lettering wear.  Hopefully it'll stay that way.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

According to Amazon CS (email), nobody has officially reported this issue. The reply to my email:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for any misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

That is kind of disappointing to hear. I worried about that when I got my K2, simply because it bothers me when paint wears off the remotes, let alone my Kindle. So far though it still looks great. 

I hope Amazon can at least fix the problem for the next wave of Kindles they make. 

Sorry it is happening to a lot of yours.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Phew, nothing has come off in the first 2 hours of use today(first day)... 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I hope Amazon can at least fix the problem for the next wave of Kindles they make.


I doubt there has been enough contact to CS for Amazon to even know there is a problem, let alone arrange a fix for it with the manufacturer.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

jd78 said:


> I doubt there has been enough contact to CS for Amazon to even know there is a problem, let alone arrange a fix for it with the manufacturer.


Based on the response I got to my email (see above), that would seem to be the case.


----------



## brandy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The arrows on my 5-way controller are starting to come off as well.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've stopped using the edge of my nail on the directional buttons and there is no further damage.  I'm fine with using the edge of my thumb on the skin.  This might be difficult for those with larger fingers.  My buttons show no wear because I've never used my nails on them.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope that everyone here realizes they should call customer service or Amazon still won't be aware of the problem.


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

I've not seen this problem reported on any forum but here.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

tnt said:


> I've not seen this problem reported on any forum but here.


I guess those other people just aren't as astute and observant as the great people on Kindleboards


----------



## kevinpars (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, they should have at least 1 issue reported - since the man who took my call said that he would add the information to the database.  Of course, he may have meant that he would add it to my account info since I did ask them to log this issue in case I called back later.

My wife said that i should have got a replacement for my K3 (she kept her Kindle 1 for now), but I just don't know if it is worth the effort.  The device is under warranty for a year, so I will wait and see if the other keys wear off in the coming months.  And I love everything else about this device - the screen is amazingly close to white (any lighter and I think it would be distracting) and with the sans serif font the screen is incredibly easy on my eyes.  

Sorry if this issue got anyone worried - it may just be coincidence or bad luck.  Honestly, if it wasn't for that silly word game it probably would not have happened in the first place.  If I want to play games, I can save up and get an IPad!

I was very pleased with Amazon support - they would have replaced my K3 no questions asked.  However, if I had wanted to return it and then get the white K3 instead, I would have had to do a return, get my money back and reorder on my own and wait for the delivery date - but I think that makes logical sense because it would not be a straight replacement of a defective product (and it might discourage fickle readers who got cold feet and wanted to change colors).  Amazon has always always held up their end of the deal in the years i have been using them for purchases.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you did the right thing by informing Amazon. I am sure they want to know if there might be an issue with this.
And you are right, with the 1 year warranty you have time to decide what to do. 

I think its a good idea just to keep an eye out on this in the future.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kevinpars said:


> Well, they should have at least 1 issue reported - since the man who took my call said that he would add the information to the database. Of course, he may have meant that he would add it to my account info since I did ask them to log this issue in case I called back later.
> 
> My wife said that i should have got a replacement for my K3 (she kept her Kindle 1 for now), but I just don't know if it is worth the effort. The device is under warranty for a year, so I will wait and see if the other keys wear off in the coming months. And I love everything else about this device - the screen is amazingly close to white (any lighter and I think it would be distracting) and with the sans serif font the screen is incredibly easy on my eyes.


You should do it before it is 30 days old. After that you will probably get a refurbished replacement. The refurbished units are usually as good as the new, but if I had just purchased it I would prefer a new one.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Mine isn't doing this ... yet. Now I'm stressing.
> I might try the clear nail polish solution. I'm pretty uncoordinated, though, so that might be asking for trouble. KindleMom, when you do it, how long do you set it to dry? Is it noticeable? Do you just apply it with the nail polish brush? Is there a significant bump from the nailpolish?


CAREFUL: Things like that could void your warranty. If something major happens to your K3 (forbid) they may say you altered its original state.


----------



## bev26 (May 2, 2010)

I have the Graphite K3 and the directional arrows are almost gone and the menu and home buttons are fading and blurring. I contacted CS and they are sending me  new Kindle. The rep I spoke too said it should not be happening. The Kindle is working really well otherwise so I hope the new one doesn't have any problems.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

My buttons aren't fading at all.... and I use my K3 a good deal.... does anyone have a pic of their keys fading? I haven't seen.. Is it really bad?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

MINImum said:


> Since only the graphite folks have seen this, I wonder if anyone who has a DXG, which has been out a lot longer than the K3, is seeing the same problem?


Yes, I am seeing it on the graphite Dx. On the forward page turn. I am thinking of returning it for a new one.


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

DD said:


> Oo-o-h. Generally, alcohol or anything with alcohol in it is not considered a good idea for cleaning plastic. There are non-alcohol based cleaners like Monster Screen Cleaner that would be much safer.


while i agree the alcohol should not be used for keyboard it is the cleaner of choice for LCDs.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I have had the Graphite K3 and now the White K3, one thing I noticed was the logo on the top of the Graphite Kindle was slightly raised compared to the logo on the White one. Likewise for the keyboard lettering, that is part of the reason I am sticking with the white one.


----------



## alidoo (Sep 20, 2010)

I love my kindle! However, the letters are wearing off the keyboard already and I've had it less than a week.  I do use my nails to press the keys, so that may be the problem, but frankly, I really don't think the lettering should be coming off this quickly whichever part of my fingers I use. I'm on the phone right now (on hold) with CS who say that no one else has reported it...! I'm mainly reporting it so that they can fix the design in subsequent kindles. I'm getting a replacement. If the same happens again, I shall change it for a white one... I don't see anyone commenting on this issue with the white kindle...?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww i'm sorry this is happening. I've had mine a few weeks and no sign of wear. I dont use nails though so maybe that's why.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I have noticed wear on the 5 way control and only two of the arrows are showing wear. Still debating if I should call CS or not to get a replacement.


----------



## paulnptld (Oct 1, 2010)

I've noticed since yesterday that the "s" key is wearing rapidly.  In fact, the top of the 's' is barely visible now, and no, it's not dirt.  I also have the feeling that this device simply isn't up to the task when it comes to gaming.  Until I downloaded Shuffle Row and Every Word I'd barely used the keyboard.  Long term keyboard use on this device isn't going to end well.

Anyway, this has me pretty concerned.  I'm completely sure that this is going to become a widespread problem.  I'm hoping Amazon quickly recognizes the issue, comes up with a fix, and takes care of us.

I absolutely love the Kindle 3, this issue aside.


----------



## jbender (Oct 11, 2010)

same issue, had mine two weeks and directional buttons wearing off, do not use other keys much so not seeing anything there yet


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

My page turn forward button on the right side of my Kindle graphite is slowing wearing as well. Not a big deal but annoying!


----------



## talley (Oct 18, 2010)

First time Kindle owner and I'm a little sad about the condition of the keys on my graphite Kindle 3.  I received my Kindle 5 days ago and immediately noticed that the up arrow and the "u" in Menu were lighter than the other keys.  After 5 days of heavy use today I noticed that the "z" is little more faint than the other keys.  I conscientiously tap the keys with the tips of my fingers.  

Before purchasing my Kindle on Amazon I went to Best Buy to touch one and I don't remember the keys being so "rough".  When my nails accidentally glide any of the keys it feels like nails scratching on a chalkboard.  

I guess I'll be calling Amazon customer service tomorrow.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

My keys are rough too. Talley, what was the outcome of your phone call? I just received my replacement kindle today and the rough keys are so bad they are snagging on my fingertips. 

Melissa


----------



## boliver (Dec 9, 2010)

I, too, bought a Kindle 3 a month ago..within a week the letters on A, S, E and I faded terribly! Took it back to Target where I got it...they replaced it..have had the new one for 10 days and same thing is happening, It is the graphite kindle. I also was wondering if white one has the same problem. When I emailed support they told me to return it, but I have done that once already. If the next one has the same problem what have I gained??...they said they would "pass on the information"....love the kindle but am really disturbed with this.....it is new! WIll try to clean off the keys.....hope it works. Any more feed back on the white one and this problem?


----------



## Lalalaconnectthedots (Dec 5, 2010)

Menu, Back and Home keys seem to be showing some wear. Noticed that today. Have the Graphite.


----------



## sjbirkel (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a Kindle 3 (graphite) for Christmas - it's four days later today, and the lettering on the keys at the center of the keyboard are nearly gone.  Is this a problem that Amazon has officially acknowledged, has Amazon identified a fix?  
From this message board, the problem of key lettering rubbing off of the Graphite it's been known to them since September.  I don't want a replacement unless it's assured it won't happen again!


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Popping in to report another victim of the faded lettering. A friend of mine got the Kindle Graphite for Christmas and has been hooked on some free word game on it. Several of the letters on the keyboard are nearly faded away. 

I think the folks at Amazon may not have taken into account that with games now available the keyboards will be used much more frequently than if the device was used solely as a book reader and the way they put the letters on the keyboard isn't cutting it. 

Sending it back for a new one is fine but if Amazon does not address the fading issue it will only happen again and again. I am going to ask her to call or write to them so they have a log of actual customers with this issue.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

cleee said:


> Sending it back for a new one is fine but if Amazon does not address the fading issue it will only happen again and again. I am going to ask her to call or write to them so they have a log of actual customers with this issue.


Amazon is certainly tracking this, as well as all other reasons for returns.

The return rate on Kindles is probably very low. It is a mature technology. Internet forums naturally focus on issues and magnify the apparent size of a problem.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Sometimes, cleaning the keyboard will help. The everyday grime on your fingers will make the white disappear and you don't even realize it.


----------



## sjbirkel (Dec 29, 2010)

I returned a graphite K3 after the often-used letters rubbed off in one week after Christmas (my family was playing the "One Word" game frequently), and I called Amazon and got a replacement just before the new year. The letters on the replacement keyboard are rubbing off now as well after less than two weeks' use.
I think playing the word games is accelerating the wear on the keys - so not everyone is seeing it right away. But I suspect everyone will wee it eventually, given enough key presses.
Here is a picture of the 2nd keyboard: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73692/Kindle%203%20keycap%20fading.JPG
Note all the most frequently used letters are nearly rubbed off.


----------



## ShawnT (Jan 1, 2011)

My first K3 WIFI came out of the box with faded looking buttons.  I kept it a couple of months until my wife ordered one for herself and I could clearly see a big difference.  I called Amazon late one night and told them my buttons were lighter than my wifes and they sent me a new one with one day shipping.  Now I've had this one about the same amount of time and all the buttons are still crisp, even the directional key.


----------



## Miss Sue ZQ (Dec 26, 2010)

_*We are on our 2nd Kindle 3G Graphite*_ - the first, ordered *12/15* for my husband for Christmas., was returned *1/11* & replaced by Kindle support when I reported the rubbed-off letters. _*Now the replacement is doing the same thing after only ONE week of use*_.   
Does anyone who owns a white Kindle have the same problem? 
I want to contact Kindle support about this continuing problem and will use the feedback of all. I want to also see if they will replace the graphite model with a white model IF the problem doesn't exist on that model...
FYI - I am using the Kindle DX and have absolutely no problem with the letters rubbing off but then the keyboard is structured differently than that of the 3G.  
Thanks!


----------



## anglofyl (Feb 22, 2011)

So far I've replaced 3 Kindle 3s (graphite models) since October.  I love my Kindle but I expect the letters to last on the keyboard for a reasonable length of time.  Kindle is well aware of this problem and I've been told by them that this isn't an issue on the white models so I'm going to order one today.  If this doesn't work, I'll get a refund and go for a color Nook instead with it's on-screen keyboard.


----------



## wanatrvl (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with  the graphite 3. This is my third one since Christmas and I am honestly very frustrated with Amazon's response to this. Both times I have had to request a supervisor to resolve this. They continue to want to replace a new Kindle with a refurb unless you really push the issue. How are others having such a positive experience with Kindle Support? I don't see why they don't just acknowedge that there is a real problem with some of the graphite 3 models and do the right thing and replace them with new units if they are under 30 days old.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Some of my keys are wearing off though mainly the I and A and the 5-way. I'm annoyed by it but not really bothered as I use it a lot to browse the web and sometimes write my story with it.
it's not that bad yet and it doesn't seem to have gotten worse since I first saw it (about 2 weeks ago).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughters and I have had our graphite Kindles since they came out at the end of August, and none of us has had any problem whatsoever with our lettering wearing off of the keys. I can only imagine how frustrating it would be to have the lettering wear off of Kindle after Kindle. You would think Amazon would have some quality control that would address the issue.


----------



## EydieG (Mar 4, 2011)

I am having this problem also.  The worst keys are the Alt and the B key that I used to bookmark pages, they are almost totally gone.  Amazon is sending me a replacement, but I didn't realize until I read this board that it could possibly be a refurbished one.  My Kindle is only three months old and I don't want it replaced with a refurbished one.  This may sound silly, but  how will I know if it is refurbished or new?  Will the paperwork state this?  The customer service rep didn't mention it at all.  In fact he acted surprised at this problem like he had never heard of it before.  I know they have after reading about a lot of people having the same problem.  His solution was that I must be using hand sanitizer before touching the keys (which I don't and haven't ever).


----------



## je (Feb 26, 2011)

EydieG said:


> I am having this problem also. The worst keys are the Alt and the B key that I used to bookmark pages, they are almost totally gone. Amazon is sending me a replacement, but I didn't realize until I read this board that it could possibly be a refurbished one. My Kindle is only three months old and I don't want it replaced with a refurbished one. This may sound silly, but how will I know if it is refurbished or new? Will the paperwork state this? The customer service rep didn't mention it at all. In fact he acted surprised at this problem like he had never heard of it before. I know they have after reading about a lot of people having the same problem. His solution was that I must be using hand sanitizer before touching the keys (which I don't and haven't ever).


I don't think there is a way to tell by the packageing that the Kindle you get for return that it is new or refurbished. But I was told by Jeff Bezos assistant that they use refurbished Kindles for returns. If your Kindle is less than a month old they will send a brand new one. But after that you will most likely get a refurbished, pre-owned one. Personally, I think they should have to fix the one you had or send a new one in every case. But that is not the policy as of now. You can email Jeff Bezos at [email protected] or [email protected] I sent my comments to both addresses to make sure he got them. I'm not sure which one is correct.


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

I was reading a thread this morning by a person who loved her k2 so much she was thinking about buying a backup unit in case she lost or broke hers. She didn't want to upgrade. I'm not sure of all her reasons, but this seems like a good one to me.

Also, I've seen devices where the letter was embedded underneath clear plastic. Hard to wear that off. I wish more products were like that.

Still, even with the problems, you gotta love kindle.


----------



## EydieG (Mar 4, 2011)

je said:


> I don't think there is a way to tell by the packageing that the Kindle you get for return that it is new or refurbished. But I was told by Jeff Bezos assistant that they use refurbished Kindles for returns. If your Kindle is less than a month old they will send a brand new one. But after that you will most likely get a refurbished, pre-owned one. Personally, I think they should have to fix the one you had or send a new one in every case. But that is not the policy as of now. You can email Jeff Bezos at [email protected] or [email protected] I sent my comments to both addresses to make sure he got them. I'm not sure which one is correct.


I sent an e-mail to customer service (didn't see this until later) but was told that they would send me a new Kindle not a refurbished one. I received it today and it looks new but I was just wondering if there was a way to tell for sure. The box was sealed and there was a USB cable in it but no power adapter or quick start guide like in the original. I also ordered one of the nokey covers like had been recommended to hopefully protect the new one.


----------



## kapaqs (Mar 5, 2011)

Well near as I can tell this is now a wide spread problem. I just bough two gen 3 kindles and the lettering is wearing off on both. This is not good considering they both are under two weeks old. With today's technology this shouldn't be an issue. Someone really dropped the ball on this one. Not good for the leading ebook reader.. Good way to loose customers. I am big on quality, i am not impressed. This could be a deal breaker for me. Many friends feel same way.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Amateurs, Amateurs.  This just shouldn't happen. I have been over a few printing operations associated with manufacturing and we had to test, test, test. Our print room was temperature and humidity controlled. We had strict formulas for paint and hardener weighed out to tenths of a gram per batch. We had to throw out batches of paint after a set number of hours, usually two and make fresh. Then we had this thing called a quality lab. They took tape and rubbed it over everything to see if they could get the paint to lift off. Then they had the soak and scrub test, where they, uh, soaked and scrubbed! 

Since it appears to be mainly in the graphite color I suspect the plastic. If the press was leaking oil that made the parts even a little oily and the operator rubbed the parts "clean" then the surface wouldn't allow the paint to adhere correctly. We had parts we had to solvent clean and "prime" before due to this problem. Then it could be contamination in the raw plastic or even as it passes through the machine. I am sure the keys are injection molded and when molds have sticking problems they often use a silicone mold release spray that makes the parts not stick in the mold. This stuff is just terrible when it comes to trying to paint or print parts that have touched it. Then it could be they were just running the graphite run and had a bad mix of paint in a lot or after it was mixed up. In any case this is why you have a quality program, to catch this sort of thing before you ship it.

I got five Kindles before I got a good one (all different problems). That means we are the quality lab and they at least back then didn't have a good way to test referbs.

The earlier you catch a problem the cheaper it is to correct. This type of thing is expensive and needless.

My sympathy to all that have this problem.

Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kapaqs said:


> Well near as I can tell this is now a wide spread problem. I just bough two gen 3 kindles and the lettering is wearing off on both. This is not good considering they both are under two weeks old. With today's technology this shouldn't be an issue. Someone really dropped the ball on this one. Not good for the leading ebook reader.. Good way to loose customers. I am big on quality, i am not impressed. This could be a deal breaker for me. Many friends feel same way.


In that case you should probably return the units and get your money back. 

The Kindle I bought in August has no key fading problems; neither does the one I bought my son at Christmas. I don't really think it's 'widespread'. . . .I just think that if it happens, people come to talk about it. There are millions of kindles where it hasn't happened. 

An argument could be made, of course, that it shouldn't happen _at all_ but I honestly don't believe that it is anywhere nearly as prevalent as the postings here might suggest.

AND -- kudos to Amazon for not arguing about it but just replacing units when requested. There are a lot of companies who wouldn't even begin to have that level of customer service. 

I think the Kindle is a great device. . . .and I think Amazon is a great company with superior customer service. And that works for me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I upgraded to the K3 about two months ago, and even after heavy use, I haven't noticed any fading of the printed characters on any of the buttons.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I just saw this thread while searching for this issue.  I have only had my K3 about 2 months and a couple of the letters are rubbing off.  I hardly ever use the keyboard so I can't imagine why this is.  I'm just not sure I want to go to the hassle of getting a new one.  Just not sure what to do..


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just put my extra invisiblesheild (universal screen size) over the keyboard. I bought a three pack of 2.5 x 4 in shields and trimmed one down to fit over the keyboard. Looks a little odd right now, but I just ordered my decalgirl skin on Friday night. Once I put it on the invisible shield shouldn't look as noticeable. It is conforming to the keys but with the curling up at the edge of the keys there is still little grey air bubbles. I am hoping in the next couple of days it well stretch and fit the keys better.

I finally did this because I just found my screen protectors and realized that the arrows on my kindle were fading


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just put my extra invisiblesheild (universal screen size) over the keyboard. I bought a three pack of 2.5 x 4 in shields and trimmed one down to fit over the keyboard. Looks a little odd right now, but I just ordered my decalgirl skin on Friday night. Once I put it on the invisible shield shouldn't look as noticeable. It is conforming to the keys but with the curling up at the edge of the keys there is still little grey air bubbles. I am hoping in the next couple of days it well stretch and fit the keys better.
> 
> I finally did this because I just found my screen protectors and realized that the arrows on my kindle were fading


Actually, i don't think that decalgirl skins have keyboard buttons; it is only gelaskins and nokey.

Also, on a completely unrelated note, I read somewhere that a some kindles have visibly better keyboards than others, maybe that's the problem. I have no problems with mine right now.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had my K3 for 6 months or so now, and don't have any keys wearing off.

I also don't play the word games etc. on it, so I don't use most of the keys very much.  But I also don't notice anything on like the arrow keys or the back key or the menu key that get used a decent amount.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

EvilB said:


> Actually, i don't think that decalgirl skins have keyboard buttons; it is only gelaskins and nokey.
> 
> Also, on a completely unrelated note, I read somewhere that a some kindles have visibly better keyboards than others, maybe that's the problem. I have no problems with mine right now.


They don't but I placed the invisible shield over the keys and the decal will go over that


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Thought I would add a update, since I posted so much at the start of this thread. Still no issues with letters coming off on my White K3 

Chuck


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I've decided not to worry about.  I know where the keys are if they ever wear off completely.  I don't use them that often anyway.

That way if a new Kindle comes out I can buy it!!


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> They don't but I placed the invisible shield over the keys and the decal will go over that


Okay, I must have misread your comment. sorry!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

CAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I would add a update, since I posted so much at the start of this thread. Still no issues with letters coming off on my White K3
> 
> Chuck


This is the #1 reason I chose to buy the white K3. Plus I won't have to worry about the front bezel getting a crack or overheating in the sun.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My kindle with the InvisibleShield over my keyboard:








then the InvisibleShield with the decalgirl skin to cover it up. 









The screensaver looks a little odd. Its because I had to edit out of my contact information


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, vegas! that looks really nice!!


----------



## plc01 (Oct 16, 2011)

Kindle DX...etc. users. The good folks at Amazon need to address this issue! Cannot acccept they don't know about the quality of the keyboard key printing. Let's come up with a fix and let all of us know ASAP. Don't make us dislike the product.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

plc01 said:


> Kindle DX...etc. users. The good folks at Amazon need to address this issue! Cannot acccept they don't know about the quality of the keyboard key printing. Let's come up with a fix and let all of us know ASAP. Don't make us dislike the product.


I have had 2 Kindles, and have used the keyboard quite a bit on both. The first (a Kindle 2) was white, and the K3 is graphite. Neither keyboard has had any issues with the lettering wearing off. It's hard to understand why some have no problems, yet others have issues.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

This case eliminates the problem and the price is lower than ever:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp


----------

